# Paphiopedilum sanderianum first of the season



## Roth (Feb 10, 2010)

I like quite a lot that one, big dorsal, and the petals are quite well spread at their base...







It has no known parentage so far, and the future potential on a well rooted growth is excellent. Apparently before it had a dried flower stem that was twice the diameter of that one, so it will most likely have 4-5 flowers when peaceful and well grown for another year and an half.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 10, 2010)

To see a flowering sanderianum is alway spectacular - but ufortunately your photo dosn't show all its special features in the right way. 
Maybe a closeup of the bloom would do it in a better way.
BTW where is your greenhouse situated?? 
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 10, 2010)

This clone seems to have exceptional balance. Is this the first time it is performing the stacked-pot balance trick or did it have practice before?


----------



## Paul (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice twisted petals!!


----------



## shaw (Feb 10, 2010)

stunning !!!!!!


----------



## Roth (Feb 10, 2010)

Mmmh... For the staked pot, not that much choice to make a picture...

The petals are still expanding, then they will twist a bit more I think... What I immediately liked in that plant was that the dorsal and the pouch are very large. Most of the time there is a crappy stuff, small dorsal and strange pouch with long petals. Plus it sounds to be a very vigorous grower, like all its sister plants from the same batch, 2 growth on the blooming one, and 1 on the old growth. 

I think when the new growth will be mature the flower will be really good...


----------



## Roth (Feb 10, 2010)

A slightly better picture, apparently Imageshack sized down too much the first picture...


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome!:clap:


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations, big flowers


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2010)

Spectarular!!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 10, 2010)

The close up is very fine, it is funny how the petals go on and on and on. It does have a better pouch than most I think.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2010)

Very dangerous living arrangement! :rollhappy: Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the photo. I can only dream of some day blooming mine.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 10, 2010)

very, very impressive


----------



## emydura (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW. Beautiful. The growths are enormous. I dream of seeing one let alone flower one myself. So you have more to come?

David


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 10, 2010)

Super spectacular! :clap:



Sanderianum said:


> It has no known parentage...


 OMG it's a miracle -- a virgin birth!  :evil:


----------



## etex (Feb 10, 2010)

Great bloom! The petal length, bloom colors, and shape are awesome!!:clap::clap: Super great growing!!


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 10, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree, that is a nice big pouch! spectacular


----------



## Shiva (Feb 10, 2010)

I love these long twisted petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm with David. I don't remember ever seeing one in person. This one is amazing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a very nice one Xavior. I agree, love that fat pouch!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 10, 2010)

So beautiful! I drooled all over my keyboard...:drool::drool::drool: Thanks for showing it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 10, 2010)

Crazy cool petals! I hope I get to see one in Tokyo.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow that is an extravagant pic of an extra beauty!!!! Bravo for growing it!!!! Jean


----------



## micranthum (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautifull! How long are the petals?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice flower


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome bloom...  Keep us posted on the rest...


----------



## Roth (Feb 12, 2010)

Today 73cm for the first flower 68 for the second one... I will take a pic when it's fully open, sure it will get more cm. Frankly I wait for the next time it blooms, will be really good then.

I already pollinated 1 bloom with the second one opening today, so 1 flower will be stopped at 73-75cm anyway...


----------



## Roth (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is the second sanderianum to open. I do not like it as much as the first one, but that's a nice one too.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2010)

now that's an impressive pic size for an impressive plant !!!! a relatively small pot!? Jean


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2010)

nice big plant and bloom!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 12, 2010)

What I'd give to be able to say that I don't like this sanderianum as much as my other one. 

David


----------



## Clark (Feb 12, 2010)

Petals out the wazoo this week!
Really very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know, this one looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## McPaph (Feb 12, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I don't know, this one looks pretty darn good too.



I agree. great looking flowers. Very cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 12, 2010)

That is one insanely beautiful species. Totally over the top!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 12, 2010)

Incredible pic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazing. Cool dorsal.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow.... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Definitely the queen of paphs..  BTW, are those jackii in bud in the background?


----------



## @[email protected] (Feb 20, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
Is the plant size on the first one bigger than usual?


----------

